# Yet Another Summer Promotion



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 7, 2009)

Enjoy 10% more Amtrak Guest Rewards points when you Buy Points now through August 31, 2009. So go ahead, top off your account balance and get the rewards you want that much quicker.

Increase your buying power.

Simply register for our Amtrak Guest Rewards power points promotion and you'll earn an extra 100 bonus points with your first Buy Points transaction.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 7, 2009)

Now this works with anything? I mean you can buy like 2 dollars worth of points.


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 7, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Now this works with anything? I mean you can buy like 2 dollars worth of points.


I thought it came in increments of 500, or is it 1000 points?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 7, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Now this works with anything? I mean you can buy like 2 dollars worth of points.
> ...


Yeah your right :lol: I was thinking of something else. The least you can buy is 500 for $13.75 that comes with an extra 50 points


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Enjoy 10% more Amtrak Guest Rewards points when you Buy Points now through August 31, 2009. So go ahead, top off your account balance and get the rewards you want that much quicker.
> Increase your buying power.
> 
> Simply register for our Amtrak Guest Rewards power points promotion and you'll earn an extra 100 bonus points with your first Buy Points transaction.


I got that email too but what it didn't mention was... that if you bought say 1000 points and got 1100 with the 10% added, and if you use a Chase AGR CC you would actually get another 28 points added (or otherwise on different amounts of points bought) for an actual total of 1128 points. (28 posted separately within CC postings) Not much added by use of the card, but I guess every little bit counts!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy 10% more Amtrak Guest Rewards points when you Buy Points now through August 31, 2009. So go ahead, top off your account balance and get the rewards you want that much quicker.
> ...


I think that your underestimating the rewards. Since you're buying from Amtrak, wouldn't you get 56 points for the $27.50 charge? Also, you're forgetting the last line: "you'll earn an extra 100 bonus points with your first Buy Points transaction."

You'd actually be getting 1256 points in that transaction. Still north of 2 cents a point, so a bit rich for me.


----------



## Upstate (Jul 7, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


You are not actually buying from Amtrak so it would only be 28 points for the purchase. The points are actually sold by points.com


----------



## AlanB (Jul 7, 2009)

Upstate said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Correct. One is not buying the points from Amtrak, so only one point per dollar is awarded.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 7, 2009)

Points.com buys points from Amtrak for about 3/4 cents each and resells them for about 2-1/2 cents each. How can I get into that business?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 7, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Points.com buys points from Amtrak for about 3/4 cents each and resells them for about 2-1/2 cents each. How can I get into that business?


I stand corrected. I'm not sure about a business model that has AGR selling points to points.com, so that points.com can sell them on AGR's Web site, but who am I to say?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2009)

I am wondering how many points you can get? :huh:

An account can only receive 10,000 points per year. You can buy up to 10,000 points. But if you do, you receive 11,000 points (including the 10% bonus)! So can you add 11,000 points, or must you only buy 9,000 points and add 9,900 points? :huh:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody care to try this? :lol:

And you forgot the 100 point first-time bonus, so if you bought 9,000, you would get 900 plus 100 so you'd get 10,000!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm going to be doing this - we're going to try and use points solely for our trip, so buying them at $0.02 and redeeming at $0.05-$0.07 seems like a good deal to me.

I'll report back on the max points deal (after I check for the email and register).


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I am wondering how many points you can get? :huh:
> An account can only receive 10,000 points per year. You can buy up to 10,000 points. But if you do, you receive 11,000 points (including the 10% bonus)! So can you add 11,000 points, or must you only buy 9,000 points and add 9,900 points? :huh:


Is there a way for them to stop your purchase of points if you go over the 10,000 limit. I think I brought 8,000 points this year but I'm not certain. What happens to the points if you go over the limit.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 14, 2009)

If I'm not happy with my points (such as, if they're defective), can I return them for a full refund?


----------

